# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  استفاده همزمان node.js و php

## kianajoo

سلام.
من یه سایت با php دارم.حالا میخوام برای یه قسمتی از سایت از node.js و socket.io  استفاده کنم...
میخواستم که session که توی php ساختم رو هم توی node.js هم داشته باشم...ولی نتونستم که نتونستم...
کلی هم تحقیق و جستجو کردم...
 :گیج: 
به این نتیجه رسیدم که یا باید کامل php باشه سایتم یا node.js...
الان میخوام کل سایت رو با node.js و experess درست کنم ولی پروژه خیلی بزرگ هستش به خاطر همین میخوام برای اخرین بار زورمو بزنم و از هر دو به صورت همزمان استفاده کنم و از اساتید بپرسم که واقعا راهی نیست که بشه از هر دو استفاده کرد؟
توی node.js باید این جوری ادرس بدم : localhost:3000
ولی توی php و wamp ادرس میشه این: localhost/site/

اگه میشه همزمان استفاده کرد این ادرس ها رو کجای دلم بزارم؟
 :گیج:

----------


## cups_of_java

بله مشکلی نیست... شما باید از یک Reverse Proxy مثل nginx استفاده کنی که مشکل آدرس ها رو حل کنه برات و همه چبز یک آدرس بشه...
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...inx-nodejs-php

https://www.digitalocean.com/communi...he-same-server

----------

